# Plunger Opinions



## anorphirith (Apr 17, 2017)

90% of olympians use Beiter Plunger, just buy one and stop thinking about it


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

The problem I have with high end plungers is that they are all fundamentally the same thing. The base mechanism for 99% of plungers is just a sleeve over a hollow thread with another threaded piston to compress the internal spring. No innovation, no new ideas.

That's why I really like the design of the Spigarelli Secur Button. It's the only plunger I know of that tries to do something different and actually works. I've been shooting one for years and I'm very happy with it. And to top it off, it's usually cheaper than competing plungers.

Even if you don't think you want that weird design and you prefer the classical one, then you can look at their Click Button. It's almost identical to a Beiter plunger, except it doesn't have the (IMO) dumb dual thread barrel that just adds incompatibilities with different risers and rests. And it costs way less.

The only big con is that their quality seems to have been dropping significantly lately. The 10 year old plunger I bought used is still working perfectly, but the brand new replacement I bought last year had an improperly machined thread, so I actually had to retap it so it would actually fit decently without major struggles. It's a real shame, because I really hate how stagnant plunger design has gotten.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

There's not much to them and whats out now works fine.
Anything dearer than a shibuya dx is just for show.

90% of Olympic shooters get them for free.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

PregnantGuppy said:


> The problem I have with high end plungers is that they are all fundamentally the same thing.


That may be true, and i myself thought that for many years. However, i shot the AAE Micro Master plunger for 6 or 7 years. I had to buy four of them because they would break, get gritty to adjust etc. I had two for each bow. And used the spares often waiting for the broken one to have replacement parts etc. One year, every tournament i got to , when i opened the case, the plunger was broken in some way. 

I finally bit the bullet and bought the Beiter plunger. I bought one for each bow. Thats it. Years later, still thats it. No problems. NONE. No gritty functions, no broken thread tubes, no lost screws. nothing. 


Buy the beiter once and be done. 

Chris


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ild take a pass on the secure and the click. Owned them both and will never get them again. Even if it's true that 90% of Olympic shooters get it free, they CHOOSE to shoot beiters. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've got 3 of the Securi-buttons and actually prefer them in some ways to the beiter. The little "nub" they have for arrow contact is the weak link imho, I'd prefer a solid delrin rod that most use.


----------



## Dillinger1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Don't forget the magnetic plungers out there. I use ARC plungers on both of my risers. Seem to work pretty good. :wink:
https://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0082226.6.22681783669311149433/ASPMAGN


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> That may be true, and i myself thought that for many years. However, i shot the AAE Micro Master plunger for 6 or 7 years. I had to buy four of them because they would break, get gritty to adjust etc. I had two for each bow. And used the spares often waiting for the broken one to have replacement parts etc. One year, every tournament i got to , when i opened the case, the plunger was broken in some way.
> 
> I finally bit the bullet and bought the Beiter plunger. I bought one for each bow. Thats it. Years later, still thats it. No problems. NONE. No gritty functions, no broken thread tubes, no losts screws. nothing.
> 
> ...


Agreed, there is a difference in quality with the Beiter , it just works without the issue I have had with other plungers.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Demmer3 said:


> Ild take a pass on the secure and the click. Owned them both and will never get them again. Even if it's true that 90% of Olympic shooters get it free, they CHOOSE to shoot beiters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I always choose the free stuff too


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I own two Beiter Plungers, one AAE Gold, and I just ordered a second AAE Gold. The main reason I went to try out the AAE Gold is because of the claim that the plunger tip did not wear out arrows as quickly as the Beiter. Over the past year and a half of shooting the AAE, I have found that claim to be consistent. Now whether or not that makes any difference on scores is debatable. Most likely not. But it's in my head, so might as well.

In terms of performance between either one, no difference. The only interesting quirk is the medium spring (the Beiter manual actually calls it the Hard spring...) on both plungers set to the middle setting (5 on Beiter, 3 on AAE), the AAE is actually weaker in tension than the Beiter. Still doesn't change the way you tune the bow, just thought it was weird how it was not similar.

I really do like the little rubber O ring on the AAE that requires no tools to attach the plunger to the bow. I never had any issues with the plunger loosening while shooting. You could do the same thing with the Beiter as they offer a locking nut that is shallow depth like the AAE, then just buy a rubber O ring to match. So it's not a make or break feature.

One thing I do not like about the AAE is that the micro adjust is nowhere near as good as the Beiter. It's laughably bad on the AAE. When you lock down the Beiter, that barrel will NOT move. If you have never disassembled the Beiter completely, it's because of a ball bearing spring deal that allows the locking screw to clamp down when tightened, and allows click adjustments when loosened. By contrast, the AAE is a simple friction system where you tighten a super tiny extended tip set screw to a flat spot on the barrel and hope nothing moves. For me it hasn't moved and I just made it a point to check while assembling the bow. But improvements can definitely be made here. I did purchase a set of longer extended tip set screws because the one that comes stock has issues with getting enough depth on an allen key to tighten down. I think it was $8 for a box of 25.

Bottom line, pick which one you think looks cool. Because you aren't going to find any performance difference between the two.


----------



## calarcher300 (Aug 3, 2016)

I will +1 to the folks advising to buy the Beiter plunger. I have had one for 10 years and one for 4 years (primary and back up bows). I have never had a single problem and tuning is a breeze because you have reference points that are easy to read for what stiffness you are set on. Another note worth adding is that I have set both of my plungers to the same setting and swapped between bows to see if the tune was still correct and both plungers tuned the same which tells me that they are consistent over time and between units.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Dillinger1 said:


> Don't forget the magnetic plungers out there. I use ARC plungers on both of my risers. Seem to work pretty good. :wink:
> https://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0082226.6.22681783669311149433/ASPMAGN


Hey Thanks! Got to try one out now! I think most of us finger shooters will stick with The Shibuya DX or an AAE Master for non-OR use. The Beiter at distance has a big advantage with mirco adjustments on pressure. And I think you need to shoot past 70m to see the benefit.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Arsi said:


> I own two Beiter Plungers, one AAE Gold, and I just ordered a second AAE Gold. The main reason I went to try out the AAE Gold is because of the claim that the plunger tip did not wear out arrows as quickly as the Beiter. Over the past year and a half of shooting the AAE, I have found that claim to be consistent. Now whether or not that makes any difference on scores is debatable. Most likely not. But it's in my head, so might as well.
> 
> In terms of performance between either one, no difference. The only interesting quirk is the medium spring (the Beiter manual actually calls it the Hard spring...) on both plungers set to the middle setting (5 on Beiter, 3 on AAE), the AAE is actually weaker in tension than the Beiter. Still doesn't change the way you tune the bow, just thought it was weird how it was not similar.
> 
> ...


I agree with Arsi's post. A lot of it for me is piece of mind with x10's. Also I like that the stem is longer on the AAE so there is more travel possible. Also I like the O ring and the plunger looks better to me. Also, my groups seem slightly better with the AAE, but that is very subjective. I think that may be due to the lighter plunger stem as AAE/Jake claims. 

All of the AAE micro adjustments have the big flaw of a poor or non existing locking system though. They should have fixed that a long time ago but have not for some reason. However, everything does work as advertised IMO.

Similar to Arsi, it boils down to look and feel.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

I initially shot with a Beiter, then got a couple of AAE golds based largely on jakes review and the argument of lighter movable mass. 
While I have no complaints of the function, after having lost one locking screw (replaced for free, but quite a hassle) on one of them, and the second disintegrating internally so adjustment stopped to work, I just gave up and bought another Beiter and never looked back - it is just robust and works - that for me is very important, to be able to trust the equipment. 

The theoretical and possibly pratical) edge of the aae was not worth it for me as I basically had two units fail for me in different ways.


----------



## xantiema (Nov 4, 2017)

Shibuya Plunger, cheap and reliable =D


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The Spigarelli SecurButton works well, but does not click-adjust and he red unlock button at the end tends to fall out and get lost. Some also seem to be tighter than others in terms of the adjusting mechanism. I also find that the springs are difficult to identify in terms of which is heavy/medium/light and the overall size of the unit is very long. I have gone to the Beiter, it is better in every way.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

j.conner said:


> The Spigarelli SecurButton works well, but does not click-adjust and he red unlock button at the end tends to fall out and get lost. Some also seem to be tighter than others in terms of the adjusting mechanism. I also find that the springs are difficult to identify in terms of which is heavy/medium/light and the overall size of the unit is very long. I have gone to the Beiter, it is better in every way.


I don't actually use the red button at the end. It just screws out for security, and an X10 point is the exact right size to press into the mechanism and be able to make adjustments on the fly. I've also never had any issues with the mechanism itself, only the barrel thread. And I really don't think the length of a plunger is a significant factor in how it shoots.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've never adjusted a plunger once I've set a basic tune for a specific arrow. After that it's all down to poundage.

Shibuya for me. I have plungers that have been on same settings for over 10 years. Some of them have been attached to the same riser the whole time.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm the guy that voted for the W&W Mighty. To be honest, I bought it because I like the way it looks. I'be been using it since last spring, so I have to give it a few more years to go before I can give it a full evaluation. ;o) Like just about all other W&W stuff, it's of good quality with nice materials and good workmanship. I've never had it or the set screws come loose. I don't know that it works any better than a $40 Shibuya, but it does have a nicer feel to it.

Paul


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

PregnantGuppy said:


> I don't actually use the red button at the end. It just screws out for security, and an X10 point is the exact right size to press into the mechanism and be able to make adjustments on the fly. I've also never had any issues with the mechanism itself, only the barrel thread. And I really don't think the length of a plunger is a significant factor in how it shoots.


A little blue Loctite helps keep it there and they give you a spare in the package. The main point of that easy adjustability is for stringwalking, altering the plunger tension with your crawls (for those who choose to do that). Having it stick far out is a functional issue with it snagging on other bows in the rack, banging it on things when you walk by, and generally looking dorky IMHO. Oh yes, and the little screw-in phenolic tips tend to wear out and fall off. Finally, having had three of them, I experienced quality control issues where some were nice and tight while others were loose and sloppy. The Beiter is in a whole other league, IMHO, although something that could as easily be accomplished with something simpler and less expensive, like the Shibuya DX or AAE Master. The rationale for the Beiter for me is the solid quality, click adjustability, plentiful replacement parts (multiple sizes too, like collars and tips), well documented specs (like spring weights clearly identified and measured in Newtons), and flexible design that lets me fit it to nearly any bow and use it fixed or adjustable for target or field.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

j.conner said:


> A little blue Loctite helps keep it there and they give you a spare in the package. The main point of that easy adjustability is for stringwalking, altering the plunger tension with your crawls (for those who choose to do that). Having it stick far out is a functional issue with it snagging on other bows in the rack, banging it on things when you walk by, and generally looking dorky IMHO. Oh yes, and the little screw-in phenolic tips tend to wear out and fall off. Finally, having had three of them, I experienced quality control issues where some were nice and tight while others were loose and sloppy. The Beiter is in a whole other league, IMHO, although something that could as easily be accomplished with something simpler and less expensive, like the Shibuya DX or AAE Master. The rationale for the Beiter for me is the solid quality, click adjustability, plentiful replacement parts (multiple sizes too, like collars and tips), well documented specs (like spring weights clearly identified and measured in Newtons), and flexible design that lets me fit it to nearly any bow and use it fixed or adjustable for target or field.


Again, my entire point is that the red button is not even necessary, not that it comes out. As you mention, Olympic style setups don't require as much adjustment, so that's why it's not a big deal to have it off, but you have the option to have it there anyays.

I have never in about ten years of shooting had a plunger snag on anything, including the well over 6 years of shooting the Spig. I dare say you are very much exaggerating the functional disadvantage, or maybe you have circumstances which would favor such an event regardless of the plunger used. And the "dorkiness" argument is purely subjective, ultimately; I have absolutely no issue with the look on my plunger.

I have also only ever had to replace one plunger tip, and it wasn't because it broke, but simply because I had carved a slight groove into it. Mind you, it was much less of a groove than I've sen on most Beiter plungers from people that shoot similar amounts. And they do come with a replacement tip, which helps negate the issue.

I will definitely grant that the Beiter has much better machining quality. Like most Beiter stuff, the quality of construction is impeccable. But I disagree with most of your other points about it. If you like the click adjustment, then there are plenty of other options for it, like the other Spigarelli I mentioned, which is mechanically almost identical but costs significantly less. And I don't see the variety in replacement parts as a strength at all. Beiter has 8 different models of their plunger, which just adds to confusion, and since some risers and rest combos will no work with some of them it makes them in fact less compatible. Meanwhile, the Spigarelli version of the same plunger does in fact fit on every single bow, and does not require arbitrarily having more parts.

Before we get too agitated, I just want to clarify that I consider both brands to be excellent choices. I just like to have a good debate, so I apologize if I seem like I'm getting too excited about such a simple issue.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

"... a groove than I've sen on most Beiter plungers..."

A groove in a plunger button is often from putting the arrow dead center on the plunger tip. With Beiter and probably most other brands that allow the tip to rotate, setting the arrow so it is just off-center (I do high side) will cause the tip to rotate and wear evenly. I have a Beiter that in 10 years has the same tip and it is flat as new. I really don't know how people can wear them down except with excessive clicker pressure perhaps? 

The only plungers I avoid are those with tiny allen wrenches I can't wrap my old fingers around and those little grub nuts that beg to be lost in the grass. Like the DX. Otherwise and excellent plunger.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i put my arrows dead center on the plunger. Never wore a groove on my Beiters. I have worn grooves on the AAE plunger and had to change those out regularly. 


My Beiter is as flat as the day i bought it. And i shoot tons. 

To be fair, i think the Beiter stems are harder and tougher than the ones on the AAE plunger. I never thought that the grooves carved on the AAE were a defect of that plunger. Just happened with the softer plastic tip. 


Chris


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

chrstphr said:


> That may be true, and i myself thought that for many years. However, i shot the AAE Micro Master plunger for 6 or 7 years. I had to buy four of them because they would break, get gritty to adjust etc. I had two for each bow. And used the spares often waiting for the broken one to have replacement parts etc. One year, every tournament i got to , when i opened the case, the plunger was broken in some way.
> 
> I finally bit the bullet and bought the Beiter plunger. I bought one for each bow. Thats it. Years later, still thats it. No problems. NONE. No gritty functions, no broken thread tubes, no losts screws. nothing.
> 
> ...


Agree. Beiter is the Bomb, both in design and in machining/precision of build. One and done.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I wasn't going to post on this thread as it seemed so obvious that Beiter plungers are head and shoulders above the rest. The design and execution of the button are peerless. I guess my observation isn't universally accepted and that's ok. I've spent lots of time and money in this sport and have seen all of them. In my opinion, while they all do the same thing, there is a clear quality difference in the Beiter.


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

I have never used the AAE. I have a Beiter on my outdoor and Shibuya on my indoor bow. They both helped get my arrows tuned properly and I have not noticed any unusual or unexpected wear on either plunger tip, but here in Florida I shoot a lot more arrows outdoors than indoors, so I am biased toward Beiter. I got the Shibuya from a fellow getting out of the sport at a really good price. Otherwise, I'd probably have two Beiters. I just figure if it's good enough for the elite of the world, why not me too? I don't mind paying for quality and paying just one time.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

This maybe a stupid question, but could you just buy some spare AAE tips, and stick them in the Beiter? Would they fit? I like the idea of lighter, more appropriately hard tips.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

They are completely different designs and are not interchangeable.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=Aae plunger tip

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-plunger-pin.html

The Beiter tips seem harder to me than the AAE, with the latter more like a soft Teflon.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been wanting to give an update to what I have done with the information with the poll results. Anyway, I held of on making my purchase for a bit because there were some unexpected personal expenses I had to worry about first. That played in my favor since the plunger went on sale and save me a bit on the purchase. I took the advice from comments and the Poll and went with the Beiter Plunger. So after having it for a weeks I finally went to the range and installed the new plunger and all I have to say is wow..... I did a quick re-tune and checked everything before sending a few arrows down range. After sending three good shots to make sure I was happy, it was time to bare shaft tune the bow. With a few quick adjustments to the plunger and nock height change, my bare shaft tune was done within 4 groups of three bare shafts and three fletched arrows. I have never had tuned up my bow that quickly before. I continued to shoot for a few more hours afterwards and every so often I use a few bare shafts and the results were the same no change. Got to love it when the stars align just right sometimes.

Thank you all for advice.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I finally bit the bullet and bought the Beiter plunger. I bought one for each bow. Thats it. Years later, still thats it. No problems. NONE. No gritty functions, no broken thread tubes, no losts screws. nothing.
> 
> 
> Buy the beiter once and be done.
> ...


This.

People will freely spend 4x more on a set of limbs, and then try to save money on a plunger. Doesn't make any sense at all when a Beiter plunger will likely outlast several sets of limbs.


----------

